# Walther G22



## kgo (Apr 27, 2016)

How do I date a walther g22 serial # starts with PW?


----------



## kgo (Apr 27, 2016)

Like em no like any thing?


----------



## frankwright (Apr 28, 2016)

I had never heard of a G22 but I found this searching. Maybe it will help:
Please find hereafter some general information which will help you to identify your weapon in an easy way.

For all weapons produced prior to the end of WW II in ZELLA-MEHLIS, we do not have any records as the factory there was totally destroyed and all documents got lost in the chaos of war. In the case you own a PP or PPK with letters “P” or “K” at the end of serial number it is a pistol produced prior to 1945. Weapons produced after WW II were manufactured in ULM-DONAU.

Concerning pistols produced by MANURHIN in France and sold under the name MANURHIN we do not have any records, too, and cannot help you with the identification. The same situation we have with the US-made stainless pistols model PP, PPK or PPK/S.

Since 1958 all German weapons had been marked with the German proof marks and in addition with the last two numbers of the year of proof i.e. 67 = 1967. Since 1968 the year of proof is coded by two letters. This code can be translated in the following manner:

A=0, B=1, C=2, D=3, E=4, F=5, G=6, H=7, I=8, K=9. In order to avoid any confusion, there is only an “I” and not a “J”. Hence, a weapon marked with the code “HK” was proofed by a German proof house in 1979.


----------



## BanksCW (Apr 29, 2016)

Call Walther or S&W and they can give the manufacture/import date.


----------

